# BBC documentary seeks couples going through fertility treatment



## JMcABBC (Apr 28, 2016)

A BBC documentary team is looking for people at all stages of their fertility journey to take part in a programme.  We would like to talk to you whether you’ve never been for treatment before or you’ve had several rounds at various clinics.  

We’re interested in finding out more about the treatments you're considering and why you're considering them.  We’re also happy to hear from people who don’t want to be on camera but who would like to talk to us for our research.

Please contact Joseph McAuley on 020 3614 1278 or email [email protected] if you would like to find out more.

Many thanks.


----------

